# Sterling Records - Sterling service



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Recently, JPC had a tremendous offer for those interested in late romantic music: A Sterling Records box of Swiss composer Hans Huber's 8 symphonies on 5 CD's for under 8 euro. I knew and love these works, and could not resist snapping it up. 

It came, nicely wrapped in plastic, with the five CD's all in original jewel cases and wrapped in plastic too. When I unpacked it though.... I found that the CD with symphonies 1 and 7 was included twice, and the CD with symphonies 3 and 6 was missing. I contacted JPC but all they could offer was to return the box for a refund (the box itself was sold out by then), which I declined because even for four CD's this was a bargain.

Without much hope, I contacted Sterling in Sweden (specialized in rarely recorded late romantic composers) via email, explaining what happened. This started a very pleasant and helpful conversation, and a day later they sent me the missing CD (and a promotion compilation CD) free of charge. Sterling service indeed!


----------

